# Fluoxetine and chest pains?



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

My doctor put me on Fluoxetine (Prozac) and i just started taking it last Saturday. I take half a pill (10mg) for ten days so i am going to be taking a full pill (20mg) on Tuesday. I take it everyday at 2:30pm. Some of my size effects have been chest pains, irritability, some dizziness and decrease in eating. I have been on break and have been doing nothing really but painting my room so that might be the cause of some symptoms but does anyone have similar side effects to this? I eat before i take it also because if i don't i get really messed up. My Derealization has gotten a bit worse but when I'm active like today i feel much better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

SSRI's in general can have nasty side effects, especially when first starting out. Prozac is actually more potent than most other SSRI's in seretonin levels. That being said, I personally didn't have this issue when starting it, but it wouldn't surprise me if this was a side effect of it. Your best bet is to call your pharmacist who filled it and ask if this the likely culprit. Keep us posted on what they say!


----------

